# ما هي مواصفة رباط الفلانشات واستخدام (washers)



## عمرو دردير (15 يناير 2012)

ارجو المساعدة في معرفة اسم و رقم المواصفة الخاصة بضرورة او عدم ضرورة استخدام ورد علي جوايط ربط الفلانشات لضغوط من 3 : 70 بار


----------

